# Libby is all proud of her big girl haircut:)



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I had Libby cut down pretty short, except for her tail and head. I'm loving it and so is she. The groomer we used was wonderful and Libby was so good for her.:innocent: We'll be going there from now on.:aktion033:

I hope everyone has a great weekend!:chili:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Her new haircut is adorable. She looks so proud!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

aww..I LOVE IT! Next time, im going to keep Ponyo's head long. I really want her to wear a cute ponytail and/or bows! SO cute!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks adorable and cool for the summer.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi pretty girl.
xoxoxoox


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww she looking quite dashing! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Aww she looks very grown up now but very beautiful! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's perfect for that beautiful little girl. :wub: She really has a face to die for and I love that that look was maintained in the cut. :chili:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a cutie pie... love her new do!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm loving all these great hair cuts!!! How wonderful that you got a perfect cut on the first try!!! :thumbsup::aktion033: Love it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! She looks wonderful! She looks like a puppy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She looks sooo cute!!! Love the haircut~~~I know Mommy likes it too!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great haircut. She looks darling!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You look awesome Libby!!!! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Libby is such a pretty baby!! Her haircut looks great too!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

love her new haircut!! she's so adorable!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks so cute! I'm glad that both you and her are loving the new cut!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww she looks like adorable! Great cute hair cut for the summer.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh too cute  no wonder she is proud 

hugs
Kat


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:aktion033: Cute model! We predict that's going to be a new trendy cut for the summer!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I got MiLey's hair cut last week too. FREEDOM!! When I gave her, her first bath, it was so nice :biggrin:. It is going to be so great for this summer. 
It was such a hard decision for me to make. I glad that you are so happy with your groomer. That takes a lot of pressure of you when you go to drop of sweet Libby.
Libby looks adorable!:wub:

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw I love it! She will be adorable not matter what her hair looks like! Such sweet eyes!!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

ooh nice! coco might have to try out this style


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

coco&nina said:


> ooh nice! coco might have to try out this style


Or she could try out my newly minted "Coco" style? 
_(Zee mohawk & zee goatee)_
Due to her name, it is only fair...:biggrin:


Libby looks like a little doll!
I like her pose, that is a great pic!
She is all set for summer in that cool cut.
That's great that you found a wonderful groomer.
I have Paris in a similar cut, but sadly for her, I am the groomer.
So of course your Libby's cut is much nicer!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love the cut !


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had Libby cut down pretty short, except for her tail and head. I'm loving it and so is she. The groomer we used was wonderful and Libby was so good for her.:innocent: We'll be going there from now on.:aktion033:
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!:chili:


ACK! Was trying to find recent puppycut pics for the pinned thread and Libby has changed into nekkid and headless dollies AHAHAHAA!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She looks like Ms Vogue:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> ACK! Was trying to find recent puppycut pics for the pinned thread and Libby has changed into nekkid and headless dollies AHAHAHAA!!!:HistericalSmiley:


OMG I just saw this too. What's with the Bare Barbies? I know there was a real picture there once upon a time...I commented on it!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Libby! which one is you??? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I figured the middle one since it has hair.....


----------



## Lily&me (May 19, 2010)

awww gorgeous xx


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Libby! which one is you??? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I figured the middle one since it has hair.....


 
:wub:I was thinking the same thing. Libby's face is sooooo adorable.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, I am rotflol!:HistericalSmiley:

I sell on ebay and get lazy with naming my pictures.

That lot of Barbie's did bring 115.00 though.

I'll try to replace the picture that's showing up here:blink:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

There, that's much better!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh, no. The dismembered Barbie Babes are still in the photo when I click there.:blush::blush:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love your precious girl ! She sure is a sweetie pie:heart:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So cute! Libby looks great!
I really like her topknot!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I love it! She's so pretty!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, little Libby is to die for...what a cute little do on a cute little girl!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

oh my dearest...that is sooo cute...libby looks absolutely beautiful with her new cut..I LOVE IT


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, what a pretty little girl with a very stylish and fancy haircut! I love her sweet topknot and nice bow!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cute! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub:
Kitzel wants her number! She is a doll!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Miss Libby Lu is just darling! I love the cut!! In fact, I'm seriously thinking of taking my babies full legs down for the summer. Grass clippings on wet dewy mornings with long leg hair really slow down the getting ready process.:blush:


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! I wish Myah's face would hurry up and grow. seem like her body hair grows fast but not her face.


----------

